# Schwinn B10E LaSalle 1933



## Jon Olson (Jan 19, 2021)

Schwinn B10E 1933 with a 1932 crank. I’ve had this for years and am ready to see where it will lead me. (Serial number 504608, badge is LaSalle, fenders stainless steel, Delta light, and hanging tank.)


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 15, 2021)

This was not original paint so I’m thinking about making this put together bicycle into a Mead Ranger. I have these parts in my collection already, what do you guys think?


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 16, 2021)

Cool old ride !!!!!!


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 18, 2021)

cool. I think the mead ranger might have a different fork. Chrome (nickel?) plate the fork might be right.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 19, 2021)

If building as a ranger-it would take a wider tube rack(see ranger sold by rust trader recently)and as mentioned by volksboy57 the fork would be chromed triple-crown type. either way=cool 'first ballooner type'!


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 19, 2021)

I have the the right fork (see pictures), but I’m seeing that the rack maybe right for 1930’s. It looks like the 1920’s rack was changed at some date, but that’s the Mead!


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 19, 2021)

I found two more Mead racks that have been listed on line like mine. Does anyone have a 1933 Mead catalog? Looks like Mead was selling the frame like mine in 1936 (see pictures).


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 19, 2021)

Anyone know the date of this girl’s bicycle that has the rack I’m researching? (Picture below)



Thanks


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 20, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> Anyone know the date of this girl’s bicycle that has the rack I’m researching? (Picture below)View attachment 1360683
> 
> Thanks




Not sure of the year Jon, but that Lady Mead is Columbia built, not Schwinn.


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 20, 2021)

onecatahula said:


> Not sure of the year Jon, but that Lady Mead is Columbia built, not Schwinn.



Mead seems to put their Mead badge, fork, chain ring, rack, and other accessories on many deferent brands of bicycle. I’m trying to find if someone knows when changes in parts may have taken place.
Thanks for your observation,
Jon


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 20, 2021)

Mead had several makers making bikes for them here in the U.S.A.  For many years(Schwinn and Columbia being the main ones)-even after the war(can't remember who it was) so those parts are everywhere. Also Rangers were built in England so maybe other makers there supplied them there as well. Perhaps some of our bicycling chaps from across the pond can chime in with some information!


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 23, 2021)

Just got a message from “jrapgza” who found the rack was in his collection of Mead catalogs starting 1934-37. I guess my 1933 Schwinn will stay a Schwinn. I do have a 1937 Schwinn girl’s frame, tank, and Mead girls fork , but it’s a girl.


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 25, 2021)

After a morning conversation with “jrapoza” it looks like my 1933 Schwinn will stay a Schwinn. My Mead parts will end up on a 1937 Columbia boy’s bicycle. Like I said when I started this, “I never know where I end up!” I had this yard sale Columbia that just didn’t interest me, but now that I rethink what it could be...another project!


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 25, 2021)

This Schwinn project has ended until I find the right tank. Thanks for the help from the Cabe I now have taken my Mead parts to a new project...1937 Columbia Mead Ranger!


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 23, 2021)

Found the tank for my 1933 Schwinn B10E at JAF/CO 2021 swap in Stockton, Ca. I’m thinking about a color?















Maybe “blue”, I don’t have a blue bicycle?


----------

